# 6 TPI carbide bandsaw blade?



## Ianmorrow (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone know where I might be able to find a 3/4 inch carbide bandsaw blade that is 6 TPI and 93 1/2 inches long? i've looked around Woodcraft and a few other places without any luck. Right now I have a 3/4 blade that is 6 TPI, but isn't carbide, so its dull already. I also have a 1/2 inch carbide blade that is 3 TPI which is plenty sharp, but leaves huge saw lines and that causes some tear out. 

Anyone have a preference about which company makes the best blades? 

My saw is a 14" Grizzly Extreme Series band saw with a 1.5 hp motor. 

Thanks!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Ian, I've never heard of a 6 tpi carbide bandsaw blade. I doubt if they could get the bits of carbide that small and close together. But you can call these guys www.supercutbandsaw.com I have found them very helpful and they can advise you on what the best blade available is to suite your needs. Their prices are very reasonable too. As far as making smooth cuts, how good the weld on the blade is makes a big difference. You can get a very smooth cut with 3 tpi if the weld is true. Conversely, you can get a lousy cut from a brand new 6 tpi with a sloppy weld. Also, 3/4 is probably too wide for your bandsaw to tension properly, that's the consensus anyhow, even though most 14" bandsaws state that 3/4 can be used on them. But I digress......


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 28, 2013)

ivd been buying alot of of bandsaw blades from all kinds of places and putting them to test. for what its worth the woodslicer blade makes some incredably smooth cuts even on green wood. ive used them and really like them they cut really fast too even though they dont have a big kerf. for roughing and making rough cuts the timberwolf blades are awsome. i use timberwolf 2 or 3 tpi blades to square stuff and rough them out then for final cuts or dry wood i use woodslicer.


----------



## Ianmorrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help, guys! I actually found a guy here in Austin who made me a really great bi-metal saw blade for pretty cheap. Plus I didn't have to pay for shipping!


----------

